# Obedience / Schutzhund Training



## jgmeeks (Jul 7, 2009)

Found this place online and it happens to be only 15 minutes or so away from me, in a small town I never travel too lol...what do you think just by the website, or has anyone actually heard of this guy.

http://www.schutzhundk9.com/index.html


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I personally wouldnt buy from a breeder that mixed showlines with working lines..


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I have heard of him - I don't remember where or what was said, but he does have an impressive resume. He's been in the breed for a long time and is a judge - so he's not just another one of those clueless people who decide they want to do protection training but have no experience. I would see if you can arrange to visit and see how you like him and see how your dog does.
I wouldn't make any blanket statements about mixing lines - a good dog is a good dog







There are many people who don't know what they're doing when mixing the two but I have seen 2 nice show/working line mixes and I've heard of several others. If the dogs complement each other well, and the breeder is experienced then it's not something that would turn me off.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Joe Tackett has been in the sport for YEARS. Trained and titled dogs himself.

Check him out and see what you think in person.


----------

